# Predator 212 gas tank venting



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

This past summer I replaced a Tec 7HP with a new Predator 212, on a 1971 Ariens 10,000. I have used it 3 times in the last week, as we have had snow where I am in Vermont. Both times I used it it ran strong and had no trouble clearing snow for about an hour. Then, it started to stumble, like it is running out of gas, then stall. I checked, and plenty of gas in the tank. The third time I used it, same thing. As it was starting to stumble I removed the gas cap, and it ran the way it should. I am thinking it is a tank venting issue. Does the gas cap on these 212's vent, or does the small hose from the top of the tank into the air filter shroud do the venting? This is a new engine, that is being used for the first time, although I did do a 3 hour break in when I installed it last summer with no issues. During the break in I ran it at 1/2 throttle. When using it clearing snow it runs at full throttle, and that is when I am having problems.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Do a search, there was a thread about this very topic last winter.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Check around post number 80 on this thread here.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/87257-predator-212-stalling-issue.html


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

dbert said:


> Check around post number 80 on this thread here.
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/87257-predator-212-stalling-issue.html


Thanks for the info! This sounds like my problem. I will do the fix, and let you know.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

Got snow today and used my Ariens with the Predator 212. No issues with it. Ran perfect, no stalling or acting like it was running out of gas. I did do the modifications to the vent on the top of the tank. I removed it and took out the check valve. Thanks for the help with this!


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Direct link
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1331850-post80.html
But to clarify...

The tank vent assembly has a check valve inside that acts as a safety roll-over valve to keep fuel from leaking if you dump the engine over (unlikely with a snowblower). It is also very restrictive to minimize evaporative emissions.

The white plastic insert has three tiny holes. The steel ball moves the white plastic part up and shuts off the tank vent if the engine goes on its side or inverted. The black plastic cap for the check valve seat has a about a 1/16" orifice. All of this is very restrictive for letting air into the tank. 

Take the tank vent assembly out with channel-locks. Lube it with WD-40 and twist it out. It may be stubborn.

The fix: (Don't do this if you might dump the engine over.)

Put it in a vise and knock it apart. It appears to be ultrasonically welded together.

Drill the tiny orifice in the cap to 1/8" or so. 

Don't use the bottom part, white insert or steel check ball. 

Lube the rubber grommet (or use RTV) and push it back in.


----------

